# Drywall Primer Coverage



## Dougit

I plan to paint a new house using HD Valspar Primer. New drywall, 1700sq.ft. My question is - Do you get 300ft. of coverage or 400ft. of coverage a gal. Does it cover the same distance as the colored paint? Do other brand primers go farther? Trying to figure out how many gals. will be needed of primer for 1700sq.ft.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Dougit, are you a painter? Reason I ask is no pro painter would use the term "the colored paint". We would call it a top coat, finish coat, etc. 

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

